# Star Wars: Episode 7: Spektakulärer deutscher Trailer



## SimonFistrich (7. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7: Spektakulärer deutscher Trailer * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7: Spektakulärer deutscher Trailer


----------



## kidou1304 (7. Dezember 2015)

2-3 neue kurze Bilder und man verkaufts als neuen Trailer...nun ja, nichts desto trotz sitz ich da nächsten Freitag mit ner Tüte im Kino..falls ich hyperventiliere..xD


----------



## Perfectday (7. Dezember 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> 2-3 neue kurze Bilder und man verkaufts als neuen Trailer...nun ja, nichts desto trotz sitz ich da nächsten Freitag mit ner Tüte im Kino..falls ich hyperventiliere..xD



jo genau, wenn man einen platz bekommt


----------



## Maiernator (8. Dezember 2015)

man sieht, chewie stirbt. Das Minimum einer der coolsten Crew aller zeiten stirbt, war ja irgendwie klar.


----------



## KingOfBeer (8. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt nicht, das ist Finn der da am Boden liegt. Gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass der stirbt, oder vor allem dass diese Szene der Trauer schon bereits im Trailer gezeigt wird. Passt nicht so zu JJ.
Hier der Beweis: http://i.imgur.com/lsZLWqC.jpg


----------

